# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Dersim İsyanı (1937-1938)

## bozok

*Dersim İsyanı (1937-1938)*



*Son günlerde önce Irak sonra da ABD Cumhurbaşkanlarının ziyaretleri ve seçimde Doğu Anadolu bölgesindeki oyların genel akımı nedeni ile yeniden gündeme gelen Kürt Milliyetçiliği sorunu üzerinde en çok konuşulan siyasi konulardan biri oldu.* 


*Dr. M. Galip BAYSAN*
*İZMİR, 20 Nisan 2009 Pazartesi* 





Daha önceki bir yazımda bu konunun Türk Aydınlarının çağdaş demokratik ve insancıl düşünceler açısından çok zorlanacağı bir olay olacağına dikkatleri çekmeğe çalışmıştım. Bu konuda özellikle Kürt asıllı Türk aydınlarının da sorunları demokratik yoldan, karşılıklı saygıya dayanan akılcı bir metotla çözmeye çalışmaları yerine silah ve çatışma yolu ile, fanatik ve ırkçı bir yaklaşımı tercih etmeleri, siyasi geleceklerini tıpkı daha öncekiler, mesela Ermeniler gibi, temelde AB ülkelerinin destek ve baskısı ve ABD'nin Iraktaki mevcudiyeti ve desteğine dayandırarak aşırı istekler peşinde koşmaları üzücü ve ürkütücü gelişmeler olmuştur.

Galiba bu durumda bütün itirazlara rağmen görev klasik bir gelişimle yine Orduya düşecektir. Bölge insanlarımızın bir siyasi partiye destek vermeleri saygın bir durumdur ama o siyasi parti ayrımcılığı desteklediği anda bu saygınlık ihanete dönüşür. Tekrar hatırlatmak isteriz ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Dünyanın en kapasiteli silahlı kuvvetlerinden biridir. Birkaç genç yavrumuzun öldürülmesi ile Türk silahlı kuvvetlerini korkutmak, yıldırmak, basın yayın yolu ile baskı altına almağa çalışmak hemen hemen olanaksızdır. Onlar sadece ve sadece Türk Ulusunun güvenlik ve refahını tehdit eden bütün düşman unsurları tespit eder, inceler ve gerekli tedbirleri alarak bertaraf etmesini çok iyi bilirler.

Kürt meselesi sadece günümüzün sorunu değildir. Bu sorun Osmanlı döneminden intikal eden önemli iç sorunlardan biridir. Bu gün sizlere bu sorunun tarihsel gelişimi ve günümüz Kürt asıllı aydınlarımızın en çok abarttığı ve tıpkı Ermeni Soykırım iddiaları gibi lanse etmeğe çalıştığı Cumhuriyet döneminin en önemli ayaklanmalarından biri olan Dersim İsyanı konusunda bilgi sunmak istiyoruz..

Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun yıkılışına doğru, tıpkı diğer Müslim, Gayrimüslim Sırp, Romen, Bulgar, Yunan, Rum, Ermeni, Arnavut ve Arap toplumları gibi, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu bölgesinde yaşayan Kürt asıllı aşiretler de Batılıların etkisinde kalarak yer yer isyan etmeğe başlamışlardı. Birinci Dünya Savaşı içinde özellikle İngiliz, Fransız ve Rus ajanlarının Ermeni isyanları üzerinde yoğunlaşan gayretlerinin hem Türkler ve hem de Ermenilere büyük acılar çektirdiğini hatırlıyoruz. Savaş sırasında Türk Orduları hem dünyanın en güçlü ülke orduları ile savaşmak ve hem de iç düşmanlarla boğuşmak mecburiyetinde kalmışlardı.

Milli Mücadele döneminde de İngiliz, Fransız ve Yunanlılar kendi güçleri yerine Osmanlı toplumu içindeki ırki ve mezhebi farklılıkları ustaca kullanarak Osmanlı halklarını isyana sürüklemişler, Halife emri ile yayınlanan fetvalarla Anadolu'nun her tarafında başlatılan isyanlarla birlikte, bölgedeki Kürt asıllı aşiretleri de isyan ettirmişlerdi. Bu isyanlar:


*1. Ali Batu Ayaklanması (11 Mayıs–18 Ağustos 1919)*

Diyarbakır yöresinde, Midyat güneyindeki aşiretlerinden birinin reisi olan Ali Batu'nun yöreye hakim olarak, İngilizlerin kışkırtmasıyla, Kürdistan kurmak fikirlerinden de yararlanarak çıkardığı ayaklanma idi. 

şeyhülislamın yayınladığı fetvayı fırsat bilip Padişah'ın izni ile hareket ettiğini yayan Ali Batu üzerine askeri birlikler gönderildi. 18 Ağustos'a kadar süren çarpışmalar sonunda Ali Batu ölü olarak ele geçirildi ve isyan bastırıldı.


*2. Cemil üeto İsyanı:*

Doğu Anadolu'da Kürtçülük çalışmaları İngilizler tarafından şeriatın kaldırılmak istendiği şeklinde bir bahane ileri sürülerek kışkırtılırken, aynı zamanda bölgede Kürtçülük propagandaları da etkili oluyordu. 1920 Mayıs ayında Hıdranlı Aşireti Reisi Hüseyin Paşa, Garzan çevresinde *Â«Kürt Teali DerneğiÂ»* nin bir beyannamesini dağıttı. Bu beyannamede, İtilaf Devletleri'nin Kuva-yı Milliye'yi dağıtacağı ve bir Kürdistan kurulacağı belirtiliyor, silahlanarak, hazırlıklı bulunulması isteniyordu. Hüseyin Paşa'yı misafir eden Bahtiyar Aşireti Reisi Cemil üeto, başka aşiretleri de Kürtçülük için kışkırtarak Garzan yöresinde güçlenmeye başladı. Cemil üeto harekete geçtiyse de askeri birliklerin önlemleri karşısında isyancılar dağıldı ve Cemil üeto, 4 oğlu ile 7 Haziran 1920'de teslim oldu.


*3. Milli Aşireti Ayaklanması:*

Bir başka Kürtçülük olayı da Milli Aşireti'nin ayaklanması oldu. Osmanlı Devleti Kürtlere karşı daima hoşgörülü davranmış ve onları devletin en önemli mevkilerine getirmişti. Cibranlı Halit Bey, Haziran 1920'de Kürt aşiretlerini silahlanarak harekete geçmeleri için kışkırtıyordu. Ankara'da kurulan Hükümet'in Padişah'ı tanımadığı ve bu Hükümet'in Yunanlılar tarafından ortadan kaldırılacağını yayıyordu. Bu yolda yapılan kışkırtmalar bazı aşiretleri etkiledi. Aşiretler ayaklanarak Siverek'e doğru yürüdüler. Fakat burada bulunan Beşinci Tümen 19 Haziran'da üzerlerine gitti, Hükümete bağlı aşiretlerin de yardımıyla asileri yendi ve *Â«Milli AşiretiÂ»* Suriye'ye kaçırdı.


*4. Koçkiri Ayaklanması:*

Hafik (Koçhisar), Refahiye, Kemah, Divriği, Kangal, çevresinde 135 köyde yaşayan Koçkiri aşiretinin ayaklanması Ulusal Mücadele için önemli bir tehlike oldu. Hükümete bağlı olan Aşiret Başkanı Mustafa Paşa'nın oğlu Haydar Bey'in ayaklanma girişimleriyle huzursuzluk başladı. Haydar Bey, Mondros Ateşkesi sırasında *Â«Kürt Teali ve Teavün DerneğiÂ»* (Kürt Yükseltme ve Yardımlaşma Derneği)ne girmiş ve bu derneğin şubesini kendi yöresinde açmıştı. Ailesiyle Tunceli'ye (Dersime) yerleşti.

1921 yılı başlarında Kangal ilçesinin Hüseyin Abdal tekkesinde bir toplantı düzenlendi. Bu toplantıya Kürt aşiret reisleri katıldılar. Toplantıda, Sevr Antlaşması'nın uygulanması ve Diyarbakır, Van, Bitlis, Elazığ, Dersim ve Koçkiri'yi içine alan bağımsız bir Kürt devleti kurulması kararlaştırıldı. Tasarlanan plana göre; *Â«İlk önce Dersimde Kürt istiklali ilan edilecek, Hozat'a Kürdistan bayrağı çekilecek, Kürt milli kuvveti Erzincan, Elazığ ve Malatya istikametlerinden Sivas'a doğru hareket ederek Ankara Hükümeti'nden Kürdistan istiklalinin tanınmasını isteyecekti.Â»*

Sivas yöresinde Zalim üavuş Ağa diye anılan şadan Aşireti'nden Hüseyin Ağa Zara'da saldırıya geçti. Ayaklanmayı bastırmak ve asker kaçaklarını toplamak için İmranlı'ya gelen 6. Süvari Alayı, büyük bir direnişle karşılaştı. Yakalanan Alay Komutanı Binbaşı Halis, Kürtler tarafından kurulan bir harp divanında ölüm cezasına çarptırılarak kurşuna dizildi; subay ve erler de tutuklandı.

Ayaklanmanın büyümesi üzerine Merkez Ordusu Komutanı Nurettin Paşa, bir plan hazırlayarak Genelkurmay'a sundu. Kazım Karabekir'in oluşturduğu, Topal Osman komutasındaki Giresun Alayı da Nurettin Paşa'nın emrine verildi. Merkez Ordusu, 11 Nisan 1921 günü isyancıların üstüne yürüdü. Kürt aşiretleri ile Merkez Ordusu arasında büyük ve kanlı çarpışmalar oldu. Bu çarpışmalardan sonra ayaklanma 17 Haziran 1921 günü tümüyle bastırıldı. Liderler Alişan ve Haydar Beyler de teslim oldular.

Bütün bu isyanların arkasında İngilizler ve onların en büyük destekçisi Osmanlı Hükümeti vardı. İngilizlere göre Yunanlılar, önemli bir zafer kazanırlarsa, Kürt isyanı, Türkiye'nin arkasını ciddi bir biçimde tehdit edebilirdi. Ancak Batı'daki savaş Türklerin lehine gelişirse, Türkler Kürt Sorunu'na son verebilirdi. İngilizler kuşkusuz bu durumu çok iyi bilmekteydiler. Gene de Kürt Sorunu ile meşgul olduğu sürece Mustafa Kemal'in Musul'a el koyamayacağını düşünerek Kürt akımına yardımcı olmaktaydılar.

Bu ayaklanma İkinci İnönü Savaşı'nın başladığı bir tarihte patlak vermişti. Yunan saldırısı ile Koçkiri Aşireti'nin ayaklanmasının aynı tarihlere rastlaması, bunun planlanmasında düşmanların nasıl programlı çalıştığını göstermektedir. Kürt bağımsızlığını kışkırtanların amacı, Yunan saldırısı sırasında, Yunan ordusuna üstünlük sağlamak için Dersim yöresinde ayaklanma çıkarıp, Türk ordusunu sıkıştırmak idi.

Cumhuriyet döneminde gelince; ayni Batılı tezgah işlemeye devam etti ve ilk isyan 1925 yılında, İngilizlerle Musul meselesinin yoğun bir şekilde tartışıldığı bir dönemde başlatıldı. Musul sorunu sahip olduğu büyük petrol rezervleri nedeni ile hem genç Türk Cumhuriyeti ve hem de İngiliz İmparatorluğu için hayati önemi haiz bir bölgeydi. Hatta 30 Ekim 1918 günü Mondros Ateşkes Anlaşması imzalandığı zaman Musul Bölgesi Türklerin elinde bulunuyordu. Ancak İngiliz hükümeti bölgedeki kuvvetlere Musul'u işgal etme talimatı verince İngilizler baskı yapmağa başladılar ve Hükümetin talimatı ile oradaki kuvvetler geri çekilince, ancak 4 Kasım günü Musul işgal edilebildi. Daha sonrada orayı savunan komutan, sırf bu nedenle suçlanıp yakalandı ve Malta Adasına sürgüne gönderildi.

Musul meselesi Milletler Cemiyetinin hakemliğine bırakılınca Türkler *Â«Musul bir Türk yurdudur ve öyle kalmalıdırÂ»* tezini savunurken İngilizler *Â« Musul bir Kürt yurdudur. üyle kalmalıdırÂ»* tezini savundular. şeyh Sait isyanı da bu nedenle İngilizlerin teşvik ve desteği ile ve İngiliz tezini savunabilme amacı ile çıkartıldı.



Mustafa Kemal Musul meselesine büyük önem veriyor ve şöyle diyordu:*Â«Musul bizim için çok önemlidir. Birincisi Musul'da sınırsız servet oluşturan petrol kaynakları vardır. İkincisi onun kadar önemli olan Kürtlük sorunudur. İngilizler orada bir Kürt Hükümeti kurmak istiyorlar. Bunu yaparlarsa bu düşünce bizim sınırlarımız içersinde yaşayan Kürtleri de etkiler.Â»*


şeyh Sait isyanı Anadolu'nun Doğusunda büyük bir bölgeye yayıldığı halde bölgenin en sorunlu kesimlerinden biri olan tarihi isyan yurdu Dersim bu isyana katılmadı. Bunun nedenini Milli Mücadele Döneminde Erzurum'dan beri Mustafa Kemalin yanında olup ona destek veren Dersim Mebusu ünlü Diyap Ağa şöyle anlatır:*Â«Birdenbire şeyh Sait'in isyan ettiğini duyduk. Elaziz'e gelmiş, hükümeti basmış, vallahi şaşırdık. Gökten mi indi? Yerden mi çıktı bu hain? Dedik. Bir kısmımız tepelerde bekledi, Dersime sokmadık. Herkes ne olursa odur. Bizde keçi koyun hırsızı çoktur, ama hain yoktur. Bu herif azmıştı, devlete asi oldu. Biz Cumhuriyete merbut (bağlı) insanlarız.Â»*

*Â«1306 (1890) senesinde de İngiliz, Rus Konsoloshanesi bizi isyana teşvik etmişti. üok para vermek istiyorlardı. Onları kovduk, paralarını almadık, hükümetimize sadık kaldık.Â»*
Dersimlilerin, özellikle Dersim İsyanının lideri olan Seyit Rızanın neden şeyh Sait isyanına katılmadığını anlatan ilginç bir anekdot var, onu da okurlarımızla paylaşmak isteriz:

şeyh Sait isyanının arifesinde, bölge aşiret liderlerinin tek tek isyan ettiği günlerde, şeyh Sait yakında başlatacağı büyük isyan hareketine Dersimlileri de katmak ister ve onların desteğini kazanmak için Seyit Rıza'yı ziyarete gelir. Aşiret reisleri kendisini büyük bir tantana ile ağırlarlar ve adet üzere kendisi için kurbanlar kesilmek için hazırlık yapılır. Seyit Rızanın adamları tam kurbanları kesmek için harekete geçerken, şeyh Sait Dersim liderlerinden küçük bir ricada bulunur ve kurbanları kendi adamlarının kesmesini ister. Seyit Rıza hiç tepki vermeden olur tabii der ve adamlarına çekilmeleri talimatını verir. Koyunları şeyh Sait'in adamları keser ve o gün büyük bir ziyafet verilir ve bölgenin önemli meseleleri derinliğine tartışılır.

Gün sona ererken şeyh Sait Seyit Rızaya beklenen soruyu yani kendisine destek verip vermeyeceğini sorar. Seyit Rızanın cevabı kısa ve özdür: *Â« Sen dün desteği adamlarına kestirdin.Â»* Bu sözün anlamı açıktır: şeyh Sait'in kurbanları Dersim'lilere kestirmek istememesinin nedeni onların Alevi olmasındandır. şeyh Sait'in inancına göre Alevi bir elin kestiği et haramdır. Seyit Rıza, Alevi insanını bu derecede hakir gören bir lidere bir başka liderin yardım edemeyeceğini belirtmiştir.

Seyh Sait İsyanı'yla başlayıp (1925) Ağrı İsyanı'yla süregelen (1930) olayları üzerine hükümet, 1934 yılından itibaren Doğu'da çıkan ayaklanmaları kararlı bir biçimde çözmek üzere İskan Kanu-nu'nu çıkarmıştır. 14 Haziran 1934'te T.B.M.M.'ne sunulan İskan Yasa Tasarısı, İçişleri Bakanı şükrü Kaya tarafından açıklandı. Tasarıya göre topraksız köylüye toprak verilecekti. Bu sorun sadece bu bölgede değil, Türkiye'nin çoğu illerinde mevcuttu. üok uzun tartışmalardan sonra yasa teklifi TBMM'de kabul edilerek yasallaştı.

1935 Kasımında Atatürk'ün gündeme getirdiği ve aynı yılın son günlerinde kabul edilen Tunceli Kanunu ile Dersim'de önemli aşamalar kaydedilmeye çalışıldı. 25 Aralık 1935 tarihinde 2884 sayılı Tunceli ilinin yönetimi hakkındaki yasa, T.B.M.M.'nde kabul edilerek, 2 Ocak 1936 tarihinde de yürürlüğe girdi. Vali ve komutan yetkilerini birleştirerek yönetim yetkilerini arttıran bu yasa ile Dersimin adı Tunceli (Tunç-eli) olarak değiştirildi ve bölgeye has bazı tedbirler planlandı.

Bu gelişmelerden rahatsız olan ve bölgede, yüzlerce yıl neredeyse fiili bir bağımsızlık içinde yaşayan aşiretçi egemen güçler tepki göstermekte gecikmediler. Bu yasanın yürürlüğe girmesinden itibaren, Tunceli'de aşiret, ağalık, şeyhlik ve seyitlik yönetiminin yıkılarak, bu tip geleneksel kurumların egemenliğine son verilmek isteniyordu.

Merkezi otoritenin Tunceli'de gittikçe güç kazanması üzerine aşiretler arasında kaynaşmalar başladı. Bunlardan en önemlisi, Seyit Rıza önderliğinde yapılan hükümet karşıtı propagandadır. Bu propagandaya göre, aşiret kadınlarının namusu tehlikededir. Bunlar gündüzleri kocalarının, geceleri *Â«karakol efradınınÂ»* malı olacaktır. Hükümetin yaptırdığı karakollar yakında bu bölgeden sürülecek olan aşiretleri kontrol edebilmek içindir. Köylerdeki bütün halk bir yere toplanacak, evlerin içine tıkılacak, bu evlerin önünde birer polis bekleyecektir. Ekmek ve odun *Â«vesikaylaÂ»* verilecektir. Halkın bütün kazandığı elinden alınacaktır.

Bu propagandalar sonucu, Dersim'de Seyit Rıza'nın aşireti 21 Mart 1937 günü ayaklanarak karakol ve köy basmış, 28 Nisan 1937'de İçişleri Bakanlığı bu baskınları bir rapor biçiminde düzenlemiş ve 3 Mayıs 1937'de cezalandırma harekatına askeri uçakların aşiret reisleri toplantıdayken yaptıkları bombalamayla başlandı. Uçaklardan birini ilk kadın savaş pilotumuz Sabiha Gökçen Hanım kullanmaktaydı. Ertesi gün Bakanlar Kurulu, Atatürk ve Fevzi üakmak huzurunda toplanarak gizli bir karar aldı. Bu karar doğrultusunda Tunceli, Elazığ ve Bingöl'ü içeren bölgede Dördüncü Genel Müfettişlik kurulmuş ve bu göreve de General Abdullah Alpdoğan getirilmiştir.



18 Eylül 1937'de Başbakan İnönü, T.B.M.M.'nde, gelişen olayları şöyle değerlendirmektedir:*Â«Cumhuriyetin imar ve ıslah programına muhalefet eden, nüfusları az olmakla beraber, altı aşirettir. Bugün bu altı aşiretten kışkırtıcı ve başı dönmüş ne kadar adam varsa bunlar reisleriyle birlikte etkinlik olanağından tamamen yoksun bırakılmışlardır. Altı aşiretten birinin reisi imha edilmiş ve diğer reislerin hepsi yakalanmış ve adalete teslim edilmiştir... Kanun götüren ordu ve jandarma neferlerinin ayak basmadığı yer, inmediği dere ve çıkmadığı tepe yoktur. Dersim sorununu sonunda demiryolu çözdü. Bölgenin güneyinden, kuzeyinden demiryoluna kavuşturulmasından sonra memleketin herhangi bir yerinde olacak bir asayişsizlik hareketiyle Dersim'de olacak asayişsizlik hareketinin hiç bir farkı kalmadı. Ben 1937'de Başbakanlıktan ayrılıncaya kadar Dersim doğal yaşam koşullarına kavuşturulmuştur.Â»*
İnönü, T.B.M.M.'nde ıslahat raporunu değerlendirmesinden bir hafta sonra bir buçuk aylık izne ayrıldı ve Başbakanlıktan uzaklaştırıldı. Celal Bayar'ın Başbakanlığa atanmasından sonra, 12 Kasım 1937'de Atatürk'ün de katıldığı *Â«şark SeyahatiÂ»* ne çıkıldı. Bu gezi sürerken, Seyit Rıza ve yandaşları yakalanmış ve 15 Kasım 1937'de Elazığ'da idam edilmişlerdir.

Ne var ki, Dersimde olaylar durmamış, yeni ayaklanmalar baş göstermişti. Dördüncü Genel Müfettişliğin 6 Ocak 1938'de hazırladığı bir raporda, Dersimde o güne değin 5050 silah toplanmış ve bunun yararlı yanları da görülmeye başlanmış ve isyan Hatay Meselesinin Fransa ile yoğun bir şekilde tartışıldığı 1938 yılında sona erdirilebilmiştir. Temmuz 1938 ilk günlerine kadar Tunceli Harekatının kayıp durumu şöyledir: İsyanla mücadele eden kuvvetler 33 şehit ve 60 yaralı, isyancılar da 163 ölü ve yaralı vermiş, 866 kişi hükümet kuvvetlerine sığınmış, bu arada 60 kadar köy de ağır hasar görmüştür.

6 Ağustos 1938'de Bakanlar Kurulu'nun aldığı bir kararla Tunceli halkından ve yasak bölgelerin içinden ve dışından 7.000 kişinin batı illerinde iskanına, yasak bölge dışında bulunan, ancak yerlerinde bırakılması uygun olmayan aşiret başkanları, kolbaşıları, seyit ve şeyhlerle bunların aile ve yakınlarının da batıya nakle tabi tutulmaları kabul edildi.

Bu Zorunlu Göç ve isyanı bastırma harekatı, tıpkı *Â«Ermeni Soykırım iddialarındaÂ»* olduğu gibi Kürt milliyetçilerince 100.000 kişinin yok edildiği gibi çok abartılı rakamlar öne sürülerek bir *Â«soykırımÂ»* olarak tanıtılmak istenmektedir. Oysa Dersim isyanı da incelememizde açıkça görüldüğü şekilde, daha önce İngilizlerin Musul meselesinin tartışıldığı dönemde çıkarttığı isyanlar gibi, Fransızların Hatay meselesini etkilemek için çıkarttığı, geniş çaplı bölgesel isyanlardan biridir. Tabii ki İsyanın bastırılmasında bölge halkının büyük yardımları olmuştur

Sabiha Gökçen, Birinci Tayyare Alayı İkinci Bölük'ünde Dersim harekatına katılmış ve verilen emir doğrultusunda yöreyi bombalamıştır. Gökçen, Dersim harekatı sırasında gösterdiği başarı ve uçuşlarındaki kahramanlıklardan dolayı dönemin Türk Hava Kurumu Genel Başkanı Fuat Bulca tarafından *Â« Murahhas MadalyasıÂ»* ile onurlandırılmıştır.



Atatürk ve Bayar ile birlikte Doğu gezisine katılan Sabiha Gökçenin Dersim'e ilişkin anılarına göre, Atatürk'ü görmeye gelen bir Dersimli Mustafa Kemal'e*Â«Biz namert insanlar değiliz Paşam. Biz nankör insanlar da değiliz. Ama gaflete geldik. ... Ben ve daha birçok Dersimli Türkiye'nin esenliği için yabancı boyunduruğundan kurtulmak amacıyla senin emrin üzerine silaha sarıldık. Bu topraklar hepimizin Paşam. Ama kendini bilmez üç beş kişi, cahilleri kandırarak buraların adını lekelemek istediler. ...Â»*sözleri ile bir tür özür dilemiştir.

Dersim İsyanı konusundaki yazımızı, geçmişte olduğu gibi günümüz ve gelecek günlerde de daima göz önünde tutmak mecburiyetinde olduğumuz, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün köylüye verdiği cevapta belirttiği temel görüşleri dikkatinize sunarak son vermek istiyoruz.



Mustafa kemal silah arkadaşım diye hitap ettiği köylüye şu sözleri söyledi: *Â«Hatasız kul olmaz. Birkaç kişinin hata yapmasıyla bu hataya uzaktan yakından ortak olmamışları bir tutamayız. Sizler bizim kanımızdansınız, bizim insanlarımızsınız, bu toprakların insanlarısınız. Geçmişteki ufak tefek hataları unutmaya, kin beslememeye, kardeşliğimizi sürdürmeye zorunluyuz. Ben Dersimlilerin... Nasıl temiz, nasıl asil duygulu, nasıl vatanperver olduklarını yakinen bilirim. Sizlerin böyle hareketlere asla katılmamış olduğunuzdan da haberim var. ... Biz bir milletiz, bundan başka gidecek Türkiye'miz yok. Bunu bilir, bunu anlarsak, bizi ne içerden ne de dışarıdan kimse yıkamaz.Â»*


*(heddam.com'dan....)*

----------

